# Bringing my Wife to the UK



## steveoinsd (Mar 10, 2014)

Can anyone share any tips, advice, warnings about how to go about getting my Filippina wife over to the UK. I can't retire and move to Phil for many years but meantime the separation is killing us. I really don't want to give more money to the Hyenas... sorry.. Immigration Lawyers but maybe that is the best option. Any thoughts, ideas from anyone who has navigated this route (preferably recently since the laws were tightened up drastically a couple of years ago under the Fascist Coalition) would be really welcomed.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Have you applied for the visa in Manila already? 

I tried to take my unmarried partner this year. We filed the application for general visit visa last November. 

Her application was rejected. They effectively called us both liars as they did not belive her intention was to return to the Philippines even though we had trips to Malaysia and China prior to the application.

Their reasons, no job and no assets to come back to. No proof we were living together. Even though I provided a letter of sponsorship and she signed the declaration page. it states it is an offence to make a false statement to obtain a visa. I highlighted that to them and told them we are waiting to be picked up, haha.

After a few emails back and forth, I have submitted a formal complaint to the embassy in Manila. Still waiting on feedback.

The are prejudiced and discriminatory. If they deny your wife, what chance do others have. 

There are so many in the same boat. I was chatting with a guy in the UK other week. Same situation as you. He won his appeal but the MF's still have not isuued his wife her visa after 3 month.

I would suggest staying away from the 'legal' system and fight directly with the UKBP.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

steveoinsd said:


> Can anyone share any tips, advice, warnings about how to go about getting my Filippina wife over to the UK. I can't retire and move to Phil for many years but meantime the separation is killing us. I really don't want to give more money to the Hyenas... sorry.. Immigration Lawyers but maybe that is the best option. Any thoughts, ideas from anyone who has navigated this route (preferably recently since the laws were tightened up drastically a couple of years ago under the Fascist Coalition) would be really welcomed.


No need to go to immigration lawyers the aplication is all done online and by post, it's not difficult just make sure you dot all the 'i's and cross the 't's. I would hold off until after the end of the month as UK gov is in court over there finacial criteria policy. They lost the initial case and have appealed. It is expected that they will also lose the appeal. Things should be back to normal soon.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Gary D said:


> No need to go to immigration lawyers the aplication is all done online and by post, it's not difficult just make sure you dot all the 'i's and cross the 't's. I would hold off until after the end of the month as UK gov is in court over there finacial criteria policy. They lost the initial case and have appealed. It is expected that they will also lose the appeal. Things should be back to normal soon.


Gary D.
Do you have a reference for the case?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> Gary D.
> Do you have a reference for the case?


Sorry I don't.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> Gary D.
> Do you have a reference for the case?


Sorry I don't.


----------

